# GONNA POP THE QUESTION/SHE SAID YES!!!!!



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well weve been talking about it for a bit now, and as some of you know i bought her a car and a computer and now im buying the ring, here is a pic, what do you guys think








would you say yes?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

looks very modern and sleek.......thats a very nice ring :nod:

who would say no!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

if you are asking me, if I would say yes??? Uh, your not my type!









Nice looking ring! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I would say no in a second, and probably be mad you asked.

but thats because I'm not into dudes :rasp:

good luck


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> I would say no in a second, and probably be mad you asked.
> 
> but thats because I'm not into dudes :rasp:
> 
> good luck


lol 
thanks guys im picking up the ring on monday and im gonna ask her either that night or take her out one night to a nice place and do something romantical like


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

how much will that baby set you back? Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> how much will that baby set you back? Very nice indeed!!!


oh how id love to brag........ but im not sure if its proper, you can take a guess, but its more than the car trade in difference was thats for sure and that was 6k so take a shot


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Noooooooooooooooooooo dude you are dead to us now


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo dude you are dead to us now


come on man, ive been dead since may, but im still kickin


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

hell yeah man, mortgage business must be going well haha


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

its a nice ring and all, but its not you, its me lol sorry i couldn't resist. goodluck bro!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks, its 2.55 with a 1.67 ct center stone, set into platinum, its h color, vs1 clarity very good grade for those who know thier stones


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Great we're gonna lose emo joey'd now that he's gonna get married.

And sh*t man, thats too nice of a ring. Now she's gonna be expecting all this nice stuff every year. "Hey wheres my new car?" "Hey wheres my new house?" "Hey wheres my new kitchen?"....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

money cant buy happiness so i hope if she says yes she is saying yes because she loves you. its a nice ring but im gonna buy my g/f her engagment ring from walmart someday


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> money cant buy happiness so i hope if she says yes she is saying yes because she loves you. its a nice ring but im gonna buy my g/f her engagment ring from walmart someday


shes not with me for money, we have known each other for 12 years and when we first got together she didnt get sh*t out of me cause i didnt have sh*t to give, but with her love and support im doing well for myself now and if i can get her something that she likes and makes me feel good to see her smile, then why not?!
but she smiles everyday without getting her things, we are very happy and i WANT to get this for her, she has no clue, i already got her a ring (more platinum and diamonds, smaller though) that she considers "the" ring, this is a total suprise


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

well considering I just got UPGRADED to 1/3 of a carat.... i'm extremely jealous as that is a VERY nice diamond. The design isn't really to my liking (i'm more into antique or classic rings), but the stone is freaking GORGEOUS

H is of course well within the colorless range (depending on wether you consider it going D through either J or H), and vs1 is of course very slight inclusions meaning the inclusions are very hard to see with the naked eye. meaning of course: $$$

my 'upgrade' is a is an G with VVS2


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

if i was in her shoes joey......id say a definate no to you, just because your a spammer........j/k...that rings a beauty.....i still pictured you as like a 17 year old punk......guess your older then that LOL


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah i think its too nice man, but i guess that isnt a bad thing completely!/


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> yeah i think its too nice man, but i guess that isnt a bad thing completely!/


thanks dude, hows everything with you


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

wow man. hope she says yes. haha. good luck.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

very nice ring Joey'd. if i had a vagina i would say yes






























jk. but its a really nice ring.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Adopt me?:laugh:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

joey said:


> thanks, its 2.55 with a 1.67 ct center stone, set into platinum, its h color, vs1 clarity very good grade for those who know thier stones


Horrible color for such a beautiful stone. Is it graded? Have you verified the cert # on the girdle?

Honestly if your gonna plunk down that kinda cash for a womans ring, you should really consider a better color. 
If me personally were gonna buy a woman that big of a ring in a vs1 clarity, i wouldnt get a diamond that is above a F. With an H you are not getting a brilliant stone, it will be slightly hazy (silvery looking). Another thing I reccomend to people buying engagement rings. Dont buy elobrate settings, save that for your 1 year annivessary. Jewelers get you on these elobrate mounts/settings. You should buy the largest, best quality stone ytou can afford and then get a simple mount for it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sick ring bro. Give you mad props!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> well considering I just got UPGRADED to 1/3 of a carat.... i'm extremely jealous as that is a VERY nice diamond. The design isn't really to my liking (i'm more into antique or classic rings), but the stone is freaking GORGEOUS
> 
> H is of course well within the colorless range (depending on wether you consider it going D through either J or H), and vs1 is of course very slight inclusions meaning the inclusions are very hard to see with the naked eye. meaning of course: $$$
> 
> my 'upgrade' is a is an G with VVS2


"colorless" is ONLY D. Everything beyond that you are going to start seeing color. D-F Are considered "brilliant". H-I are going to be a silvery dull color and J is where you will start to see color with the unlaiden eye (no tools needed).


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

H is a good color for gods sake. H is on the top end of near colorless.

D,E,F- colorless
G,H,I,J- near I guarantee you that none of you could consistently tell the difference between an H stone and an F stone without a set of master stones.

Anything above a VS1 too you are not even going to see any inclusions with a 10x loupe anyway so whats the difference between VV and V's? Only an apprasal done by an appraiser with a 30x.

Center is set up a bit high joey so make sure that she is alright with that design first. When selling rings to couples and women one of the biggest complaints I get is how hight the center is set. Depending on activity and job it makes it easy to get snagged on things and turned crooked. It is really hard to set a 1.67ct stone down because of its depth is obviously going to be big. Just feel her out on if it would be an issue. I have seen many beautiful rings not worn around because they are too afraid of the center getting snagged and banged up. Im not a big fan of the princesses but if she likes them then by all means. Im a really big fan of the radiant cuts though. The table is still a square shape but with cut corners and the pavillion is cut like a round brilliant would be. It creates a very good light return and scintilation all in a square table. Just my .02.

Congrads man. Im sure she will love anything you give her.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> thanks, its 2.55 with a 1.67 ct center stone, set into platinum, its h color, vs1 clarity very good grade for those who know thier stones


Horrible color for such a beautiful stone. Is it graded? Have you verified the cert # on the girdle?

Honestly if your gonna plunk down that kinda cash for a womans ring, you should really consider a better color. 
If me personally were gonna buy a woman that big of a ring in a vs1 clarity, i wouldnt get a diamond that is above a F. With an H you are not getting a brilliant stone, it will be slightly hazy (silvery looking). Another thing I reccomend to people buying engagement rings. Dont buy elobrate settings, save that for your 1 year annivessary. Jewelers get you on these elobrate mounts/settings. You should buy the largest, best quality stone ytou can afford and then get a simple mount for it.
[/quote]

Nah f*ck that, he likes it, she should love it, it looks flawless and is going to, to pretty much everyone except an expert with an eye glass, honestly, you think she's going to care about all that sh*t?

The stone looks brilliant, it will to everyone else, and that's all it needs to do.

Congratulations, Joey


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Good Luck man and congrats!!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

10k? Thats my guess


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww Joey congrats!!! That ring is sooooo pretty!!! I will love to get one of those one day


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Puff said:


> thanks, its 2.55 with a 1.67 ct center stone, set into platinum, its h color, vs1 clarity very good grade for those who know thier stones


Horrible color for such a beautiful stone. Is it graded? Have you verified the cert # on the girdle?

Honestly if your gonna plunk down that kinda cash for a womans ring, you should really consider a better color. 
If me personally were gonna buy a woman that big of a ring in a vs1 clarity, i wouldnt get a diamond that is above a F. With an H you are not getting a brilliant stone, it will be slightly hazy (silvery looking). Another thing I reccomend to people buying engagement rings. Dont buy elobrate settings, save that for your 1 year annivessary. Jewelers get you on these elobrate mounts/settings. You should buy the largest, best quality stone ytou can afford and then get a simple mount for it.
[/quote]

Nah f*ck that, he likes it, she should love it, it looks flawless and is going to, to pretty much everyone except an expert with an eye glass, honestly, you think she's going to care about all that sh*t?

The stone looks brilliant, it will to everyone else, and that's all it needs to do.

Congratulations, Joey








[/quote]
thanks man your aces


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Your setting the bar very high for your self from the get go. Wait tell Xmas and the one year anniversary comes a round and you have top it or stay the same. This is how a high maintenance woman is born.

Good luck.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Your setting the bar very high for your self from the get go. Wait tell Xmas and the one year anniversary comes a round and you have top it or stay the same. This is how a high maintenance woman is born.
> 
> Good luck.


actually she is what she is and as i said shes 42 and she is already high maintenance, but since being with me she i think feels true love and is happy with what i dish out, but there is no need to try and top anything, i know what i give her she will love no matter what


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

congrats man.....that ring is real nice man

Its not white gold so im sure its a little more then 10k


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

___ said:


> congrats man.....that ring is real nice man
> 
> Its not white gold so im sure its a little more then 10k


it is platinum


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice ring!


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Very nice ring man. I hope you wont be offended for what Im going to say next?

I too was in your shoes, at the age of 24. To make story short, I ended up engage and started looking for a diamond ring (the nicest one of course), then wedding ring. High $$$$$ numbers started ringing in my mind, in the near 5K-10K mark.
Luckily I came to my senses and we had a long talk. I explain to her about my reasons not getting the most expensive rings and what it advantages is. To my surprise she was really impress and we both decided to have a budget in the $1,000 and with really tough shopping and patience we found a platinum wedding and engagement ring for a price the we both were very happy.

Now 10yrs later, as we look back to this decision. We were so glad and proud of our decisions. A lot of people when first get married all wants to buy the best for there love ones. Unless you make big $$$$, someone has to make payments or use there save money to pay cash for a ring.
When first married everyone will have a long tough road a head of them. ex. Bills from the wedding, honeymoon, House payment, car payment, all othercharge with a credit card, utility bills, kids, etc... etc... and an expensive ring will just be a very big burden to what has already (necessities) that have piled up.

She should love you for whatever ring you give her. If you make some serious money and pay cash for everything. Then pls. ignore my post.
Congrats and Goodluck man....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

channafreak said:


> H is a good color for gods sake. H is on the top end of near colorless.
> 
> D,E,F- colorless
> G,H,I,J- near I guarantee you that none of you could consistently tell the difference between an H stone and an F stone without a set of master stones.
> ...


A few things.

D is colorless. Anything after that is not colorless. E & F according to gia standards are considered "colorless", G is conisered the highend for nearcolorless stones. H is not a "top end colorless". H-I are not brilliant stones, they have a silverly dull look to them. J is where you will start to see some color (even the untrained eye can see color in J stones). You can most certainly see inclusions w/ a 10x loupe in a vs1 stone. They dont use 30x loupes to grade diamonds. GIA standards dictate that a 10x loupe is used to grade diamonds. A vs1 vs a vs2 stone typically will be the vs2 may have the inclusions in the table while the vs1 will have them in the pavallion/crown (making them less noticible).


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> thanks, its 2.55 with a 1.67 ct center stone, set into platinum, its h color, vs1 clarity very good grade for those who know thier stones


Horrible color for such a beautiful stone. Is it graded? Have you verified the cert # on the girdle?

Honestly if your gonna plunk down that kinda cash for a womans ring, you should really consider a better color. 
If me personally were gonna buy a woman that big of a ring in a vs1 clarity, i wouldnt get a diamond that is above a F. With an H you are not getting a brilliant stone, it will be slightly hazy (silvery looking). Another thing I reccomend to people buying engagement rings. Dont buy elobrate settings, save that for your 1 year annivessary. Jewelers get you on these elobrate mounts/settings. You should buy the largest, best quality stone ytou can afford and then get a simple mount for it.
[/quote]
I have been selling diamonds for 30 years.. The brilliance of a diamond is not the color (H) it is the cut of the stone.. DEF are colorless stones and H is still white!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You are most correct that brillance has to do with cut, mo goof







What I meant was HIJ start to show the silvery dull color.


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

all good advice here let me second some things:

that ring does sit high... one of the hardest types of work other than hand labor is office work.... in and out of filing cabinets is hard on rings

the diamonds underneath are a cool look but are somewhat of a waste of stone... will give nice reflection though

IMHO (I've sold jewelry for 4 years in a family owned non commission store)... unless you are caught up on platinum for the name it is a waste of money... white gold is brighter and holds up nearly as well.... platinum is three times the price and really does not offer much... all repair work on platinum will cost more because platinum is harder to work with (higher temps needed... welding vs. soldering) And the return if you were to get rid of it is not near the money put in.

Don't buy the ring thinking if something goes wrong that you will be able to get close to full price for it.... we buy rings from divorces and breakups and upgrades all the time in my store... as much as people believe a diamond is forever it is a false statement when talking about diamond value... no jeweler will evey pay you near what you paid for the diamond or the metal... buy the jewelry because it makes you happy... dont worry about others

and finally... best of luck on the whole thing... if its right the ring wont matter

Cheers!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

...nevermind.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

best of luck .. i bet she will love any ring you get her


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sicklid-holic said:


> best of luck .. i bet she will love any ring you get her


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

good luck emo

nice ring too

/you will be missed...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> good luck emo
> 
> nice ring too
> 
> /you will be missed...


im not going anywhere we have lived 2gether since may when i disappered, and ive been back now that things are balanced, ill always be P-fury's joey'd emo E-gangsta :nod:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

she will turn into a she demon as soon as you give her that ring

rest in peace joeyd


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> she will turn into a she demon as soon as you give her that ring
> 
> rest in peace joeyd


i keep you guys posted, thanks


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

That's an awesome ring. I'll make sure to never let my wife see this thread, lol (she may get a bit jealous j/p).

good luck on the proposal!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My gf said she would not marry me if the ring I got her was over 5K. She thinks anything over is a waste of money (I agree). She also said that she would buy me a TV of equal value of the ring I bought her, just to be fair.

I love her. Maybe I should pop the question, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

^ If you dont, I WILL!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

If she says no Joey,


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> If she says no Joey,


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

joey said:


> If she says no Joey,











[/quote]

Meh, I'll be just fine. I'm only 22. Rings aren't a huge deal to me or her. Money matters in all subjects. I think it is foolish to not worry about money when making a purchase, no matter how much money you make.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i just came from the showroom of the ring, it is beautiful, it shines like there is no tomorrow, they even upgraded the stone, it it all f including the surrounding stones, vvs1 and total of 2.65ct
they have to mount it and i should have it by next week


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

gl man


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

let us know how it goes...good luck


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Good luck she will deff say yes


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks guys i hope she does, weve been talking about it for a while, now its time to take the next step


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Good luck!











Mattones said:


> Good luck she will deff say yes


so what your saying is that the ring is all that matters :rasp:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

zack-199 said:


> Good luck she will deff say yes


so what your saying is that the ring is all that matters :rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

is that for engagement?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> is that for engagement?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

9,000$


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Got to this late joey...

Very nice!

As for all the diamond info, it is almost embarrassing how much I learn at this piranha website. Cheers to everyone!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> Got to this late joey...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> As for all the diamond info, it is almost embarrassing how much I learn at this piranha website. Cheers to everyone!


lol it doesnt matter how much anyone makes just as long as yhour happy, i dont cinsidermyself rich by any means except right now in terms of love that i have, money never ment much to me, i just want enough for my family to be happy and comfortable, i dont have much for myself but some clothes (i wear the same sh*t everyday) and this computer im on and my car, other than that i feed 6 people and pay lots of bills, i get by day to day, and all in all im caught up in the rat race lik everyone else


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I see you're a fan of the big lebowski


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> I see you're a fan of the big lebowski


the dude abides


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

have you thought about how you are going to ask?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

joey said:


> I see you're a fan of the big lebowski


the dude abides
[/quote]
copy cat asshat


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

**Topic moved to RIP Subforum**


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Genin said:


> **Topic moved to RIP Subforum**


good point, possible


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok i got the ring, its better than what they promised me, 15 side diamonds instead of 10, more carots and better shine, we are going out to dinner tonight and , well wish me luck guys


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

joey said:


> ok i got the ring, its better than what they promised me, 15 side diamonds instead of 10, more carots and better shine, we are going out to dinner tonight and , well wish me luck guys


OMG I am so excited n is not even me good luck!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> ok i got the ring, its better than what they promised me, 15 side diamonds instead of 10, more carots and better shine, we are going out to dinner tonight and , well wish me luck guys


OMG I am so excited n is not even me good luck!
[/quote]
pink dont worry, they are plenty of other fishermen in the sea, i know your sad its not you im asking but its ok, youre still pretty and pink in my book


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WHAT A NIGHTG, TOO MUCH TO SAY, SHES BACK I=WERE GOING TO BED


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't fumble little buddy


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

joey said:


> i just came from the showroom of the ring, it is beautiful, it shines like there is no tomorrow, they even upgraded the stone, it it all f including the surrounding stones, vvs1 and total of 2.65ct
> they have to mount it and i should have it by next week


Do you realize the price increase incurred by the jewlelers by placing a f/vvs1 stone for a h/vs1 price??????


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

awesome joeyd!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> awesome joeyd!


thank you thank you
oh my god what anight, we went to mercer kitchen in soho manhattan, i made reservations for a corner table, dim lighting with candles, and the underground rest. part is set up so you sit under the sidewalk and it is made of small circular glass bits enclosed inrubber cement.
brick walls and the best spot in the place ove in the corner, we had a nice dinner with her fav bottle of wine, delicous dessert and then we spoke for a bit and i asked and she was so shocked she thought it was ajoke.
apparenttly everybody knew, and the house gave us complamentary champagne and everyone around us was so nice and congradulated us, so i guess we made a big splash.
then we went uptown to our friends bar and more champagne and fun and it was just a great night, shes happy im happy, i dont know what else to say, thanks everyone for all your kind words and my best wishes to you all in your search for love and happiness


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

1 Vag for the rest of your life.....


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> 1 Vag for the rest of your life.....


Yeah, but there's 2 other openings you're overlooking...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

but theres still only 1 vag-


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Well done joeyd. Toronto girls are somethin special arent they


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> 1 Vag for the rest of your life.....


Yeah, but there's 2 other openings you're overlooking...
[/quote]

you two need your own thread :laugh:

Congrats Joey!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

congrats man


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> congrats man


cheers


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> 1 Vag for the rest of your life.....


Yeah, but there's 2 other openings you're overlooking...
[/quote]

Well fine, only 3 openings for the rest of your life. And with some girls they only allow 1 opening to be used. I call them worthless and wastes of time.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

congrats man.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

DONT DO IT!

i married the most miserable cow in the whole wide world.she was ok until we got married


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> DONT DO IT!
> 
> i married the most miserable cow in the whole wide world.she was ok until we got married


oy ya, she made ya think ya was gonna be a hapy bloke and den da bird dunn turned all nasty on ya eh, good luck to ya m8te, quit trying to shag the birds and fight the geezers


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

WARNING! Don't let her eat the wedding cake, they put something in the icing that makes their legs slam shut upon consumption!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Adam12 said:


> WARNING! Don't let her eat the wedding cake, they put something in the icing that makes their legs slam shut upon consumption!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

congrads


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

congrats man best of luck in your future with this girl


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Trigga said:


> congrats man best of luck in your future with this girl


thanks man, we are having our morning cup right now, and things couldnt be better, i wouldnt trade this in for the world


----------

